# Kung Pow Movie



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

Kaith, we may need a martial arts movies forum.

Does anyone know anything about the martial arts background of Kung Pow star/writer/directerSteve Oedekerk?

I'll look forward to seeing a review of the movie; the one comment on the IMDb web site is quite negative.


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 15, 2002)

I haven't heard of him before. I'll go see it any way just because it's an M.A flick.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2002)

I have seen the commercials for this movie, and it looks to be a complete waste of my time.  It seems to me that movies like this leave those seeing it dumber when they left than when they walked in.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 15, 2002)

Martial Arts movies go in the Sports Entertainment forum.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Martial Arts movies go in the Sports Entertainment forum.*



Looking again at the description I see that this is so! I had thought it was pro-wrestling only. Sorry!

Please direct any future responses to this thread there!


----------



## deadhand31 (Jan 24, 2002)

:lol:
Hey, it's bound to be one of those movies that's so stupid it's funny. And honestly, somebody whose seen the dubbed version of even the old Bruce Lee movies has to appreciate it. The actors in Lee's old movies were all terrible play actors! (well, except for Enter the Dragon). This is simply a parody, exagherration of things that were just plain silly in the old kung fu movies. Although it might be able to do without Whoa the mono-boobed woman, or the Matrix-esque cowfight. Either way, it's still bound to be pretty funny.

:fart: :fart:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 18, 2002)

I never got around to seeing it--I'll have to wait until it's on HBO.


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 19, 2002)

You're not missing much it had it's moments but waiting for it to hit hbo is best if you haven't seen it.


----------



## BlastU (Apr 1, 2002)

Stero-type movies that are made for entertainment are, well, sort of intimidating.

I have seen this, it's funny, I don't feel like making "lol" thingies at it right now though.


----------



## daniel_r (Apr 4, 2002)

Cant say i have ever heard of him either


----------

